# Lenker mit ca. 12 Grad Backsweep



## ernmar (7. August 2016)

Kennt jemand noch MTB-Lenker (Carbon oder Alu) mit ca. 12 Grad Backsweep und 35mm Lenkerklemmung. Bin bis jetzt immer die Syntace Lenker gefahren, aber die gibt es leider nur mit 31,8 Durchmesser und passen somit an den neuen Vorbau nicht mehr...

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## no name2606 (7. August 2016)

Was gängiges anscheinend nicht,
Aber warum tut man sich das auch an (35mm)??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernmar (8. August 2016)

Das neue Rad hat leider diesen Standard. Aber wenn es nichts passendes gibt, dann muss wohl der Lenker und der Vorbau gewechselt werden... Warum stellen nur so wenige Hersteller solche Lenker mit mehr backsweep her. Man liest so häufig hier im Forum, dass Leute viel besser mit den 12° klarkommen.  Schade....


----------



## xrated (8. August 2016)

Ja beim Hollandrad vielleicht, bist du sicher das du soviel Winkel brauchst? Und vor allem bei welcher Breite überhaupt. Je breiter desto mehr Backsweep, je weiter die Ellbogen draussen desto weniger Backsweep.


----------



## ernmar (8. August 2016)

Ja bin mir sehr sicher. Fahre den Syntace in 780mm Breite seit Jahren. Habe zwischenzeitlich am Zweitrad mal einen mit 8° und bin damit gar nicht mehr zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Area51 (8. August 2016)

Bei SQ Lab gibts einige mit 16° Backsweep wenn das dann nicht zu viel ist...
MfG, Julian


----------



## ArSt (9. August 2016)

Du könntest eine Sattelstützen-Reduzierhülse kürzen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...tuetze-31-6-mm-p42784/black-31-6-mm-o6940017/
Deren Durchmesser stimmen zwar nicht genau, sollte aber trotzdem passen.
Und hier gibt es sogar die genau passenden Halbschalen: https://www.bike24.de/p1122555.html (Ausführung wählen)


----------



## xrated (10. August 2016)

Also wenn man bei 780 12° braucht würde ich mal vermuten das der Lenker nicht wirklich im Gelände sondern mehr auf Straße/Feldweg etc eingesetzt wird? Hast du mal drauf geschaut in welchem Winkel die Handgelenke stehen?


----------



## michel77 (10. August 2016)

Das hängt doch von so vielen Faktoren ab: Schulterbreite-Lenkerbreite-Verhältnis, Winkel der Arme in mittlerer Sitzposition...

Ich finde 12° bei 780mm nicht verkehrt. 20° wollte ich wiederum auch nicht haben. Man muss anderen Leuten mit anderen Wünschen nicht die "Geländetauglichkeit" absprechen.


----------



## ArSt (11. August 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Also wenn man bei 780 12° braucht würde ich mal vermuten das der Lenker nicht wirklich im Gelände sondern mehr auf Straße/Feldweg etc eingesetzt wird? Hast du mal drauf geschaut in welchem Winkel die Handgelenke stehen?


Was soll das? Das hat nichts mit der eigentlichen Fragestellung zu tun.


----------



## ernmar (11. August 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Und hier gibt es sogar die genau passenden Halbschalen: https://www.bike24.de/p1122555.html (Ausführung wählen)


Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (11. August 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Was soll das? Das hat nichts mit der eigentlichen Fragestellung zu tun.



Ich möchte nur verstehen wie es sein kann das man soviel Winkel braucht


----------



## Duke_do (11. August 2016)

Für mich ist eine Flatbar unfarbar, habe mir nach ein paar Wochen einen Golfarm zugezogen.
Bei 8° schlafen mir die Hände regelmäßig ein (740 und 760mm)
Bei 12° und 740, 760 oder 780 mm Breite ist es bis auf lange Anstiege ok.
Warum stellt man so was überhaupt in Frage, jeder Körper ist anatomisch anders. Warum soll es sonst 12° Lenker geben, wenn sie Unsinn währen? Gibt ja auch hunderte von Sättel oder Griffen.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Floh (12. August 2016)

Ist schon komisch mit der Lenker-Geo. Wenn man endlich weiß was man braucht könnte man ja zufrieden sein.
Aber dann hat man wieder ein neues Bike mit einer tieferen Front, und das Spiel geht von vorne los.
Lebt ne ganze Industrie davon.
Ich hab kurze Arme, brauche in der Regel einen Riser und kurzen Vorbau, damit ein Rahmen der groß genug ist nicht zu lang wird. Sieht für mich selbst auch komisch aus, passt aber.
Das mit dem Backsweep ist auch eine Funktion der Breite, oder? Je breiter der Lenker bei gleicher Schulterbreite, desto mehr Backsweep müsste der Lenker haben, damit die Handgelenke nicht seitlich abknicken müssen. OK wie schon von @xrated erwähnt, je mehr man die Ellenbogen rausstellt desto weniger Sweep kann der Lenker wieder haben.


----------



## nochi (25. Februar 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur verstehen wie es sein kann das man soviel Winkel braucht



Wenn de nur dh fährst mit nem 800er lenker mit 4° wirst du das problem net haben. Bergab bist tiefer, die arme stärker gebeugt und die ellenbogen weit außen. Wenn de aber in die berge zum trail fahren gehst gibts viele trails zu denen weder n lift noch n shuttle fährt. Da sitzt 1-3 stunden im sattel, aufrechter, arme nur leicht gebeugt. Oder wenn im flachland wohnst und es nur paar kleine trails gibt die alle selbst hoch pedalieren musst... 

Gibts hier inzwischen irgendwelche Ergebnisse? Bin auch grad auf der Suche. . Und entweder gibts die syntace mit 12° oder die sq-lab mit 12° und 16° beide aber nicht mit 35mm Klemmung oder alle 35mm mit max 8°.

Kenn das Problem nur zu gut. Hatte am liteville nen syntace 12° lenker ... jetzt am capra nen 8° ... hab öfters probleme im rechten handgelenk mit schmerzen... 

Auf der sq-lab seite findet man au sehr viel darüber was der backsweep ausmacht. 
Beim mx hat keiner so gerade lenker...


----------



## --- (25. Februar 2018)

Wenn dir viel Backsweep so wichtig ist dann mach halt einen Vorbau mit 31,8mm dran. 35mm fährt vergleichsweise sogut wie niemand und deshalb ist auch die Auswahl an Lenkern so bescheiden.



nochi schrieb:


> Beim mx hat keiner so gerade lenker...


Das ist doch überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Da ist doch die ganze Geo und die Sitzposition völlig anders.


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur verstehen wie es sein kann das man soviel Winkel braucht


Nein, du behauptest, das es dafür keinen Grund gibt.
Ganz schön überheblich, oder?

Jeder definiert doch irgendwie selbst mit was er/sie zurecht kommt...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Nein, du behauptest, das es dafür keinen Grund gibt.
> Ganz schön überheblich, oder?
> 
> Jeder definiert doch irgendwie selbst mit was er/sie zurecht kommt...oder?


Und ich möchte mal verstehen, warum man sich für Kritik einen Beitrag raussucht, der 1,5 Jahre alt ist.
Auf Streitsuche oder eher Geltungsdrang??


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2018)

Einfach nicht auf das Datum geschaut?

Danke für den Hinweis, Herr Polizist. Gut, das es Dich gibt.

Die Aussage bleibt für mich trotzdem hochnäsig...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2018)

Bitte gern, Herr Wichtigtuer!


----------



## der-gute (25. Februar 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wichtigtuer


Touché, Herr Unwichtigtuer.


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2018)

War die Tür von KTWR wieder offen?


----------



## Marcman80 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hm.. 

Scheinbar gab es noch nichts. 

Bin auf exakt der gleichen Suche. Am neuen Enduro 800mm RF Atlas Lenker mit 35er Klemmung und 8 Grad Backsweep. Bin viele Jahre - nach etlichen Experimenten - am AM den Syntace Vector mit 780mm und 12 Grad gefahren. Habe mit weniger Backsweep nach kürzester Zeit Schmerzen in den Handgelenken (selbst bei weniger breiten Lenkern), weshalb ich glaube, dass auch ein Kürzen des Lenkers bei mir nix bringt. In Downhill-Fahrposition ist das nicht das Problem; aber wenn ich sitze, gehts halt gar nicht. 

Hab die Frage einfach mal wieder ausgegraben. Vielleicht weiß inzwischen ja jemand was von einem Lenker mit 35er Klemmung und 12 Grad Backsweep. Ansonsten muss ich wohl auch den Vorbau austauschen, den och optisch allerdings ganz schön finde (RF Turbine).


----------



## Bench (3. Oktober 2018)

Marcman80 schrieb:


> Scheinbar gab es noch nichts.


Doch. Steht auch in diesem Thread.

Für dich nochmal: https://www.bike24.de/p1122555.html


----------



## Marcman80 (3. Oktober 2018)

Doch, das hatte ich gesehen. Danke dir. 

Ich meinte auch keine Bastellösung mit einer silbernen Hülse, sondern einen Lenker, der die Anforderungen alle erfüllt und entsprechend gut aussieht. Hätte ich vielleicht explizit dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Bench (4. Oktober 2018)

Dann tausch den Vorbau mit, und du kannst 31,8mm Teile nehmen.
35mm ist immernoch exotisch.


----------



## Marcman80 (4. Oktober 2018)

Dass ich einen 31,8er Lenker mit einem 31,8er Vorbau fahren kann, ist schon klar.  Beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage, die ja darauf abzielte, den aktuellen Vorbau zu behalten. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, aber ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Lenker, der 35mm Klemmung aufweist und 12 Grad Backsweep hat. Scheinbar gibt es aber keinen. Dass die 35er Klemmung exotisch ist, weiß ich. Hätte ich mir auch nie ausgesucht, war aber so am Bike. Sei‘s drum. Ich werd‘s schon lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (29. Oktober 2019)

Bin nun ebenfalls auf der Suche nach 35mm und 12° Backsweep auf diesen Beitrag gestossen.
Bin bislang einen Race Face Atlas mit 8° Backsweep gefahren ohne Probleme.
Auf dem neuen Bike ist ein Race Face Aeffect 35 20 mm montiert mit Sweep 5°up/8°back und schlafen mir nun nach 15min Straßenfahrt die Hände ein. Das Problem hatte ich noch nie und vermute/hoffe, dass mehr Backsweep Abhilfe schafft (ein Tausch der Lenkergriffe auf Ergon GA3 blieb ebenfalls ohne Erfolg). Was meint Ihr?
Ein Tausch des Vorbaus auf 31,8mm stellt kein Problem dar wenn das die einfachste Lösung ist...


----------



## Marcman80 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab letztlich auch den Vorbau auf 31.8 getauscht (Newmen Evolution SL 318.4) und einen SQLab X30 medium Rise mit 12 Grad Backsweep. Mit 35er Klemmung hab ich nix gefunden. Seit dem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## robby (30. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand der 12° Backsweep Fahrer beim Wechsel des Lenkers auch den Vorbau getauscht? Laut Berechnungen in u.a. diesem Beitrag bräuchte man bei 4° mehr Backsweep einen rund 2cm längeren Vorbau, um die Sitzposition nicht zu verändern. Wenn ich also derzeit einen 50mm Vorbau fahre, dann benötige ich zukünftig einen 70mm Vorbau. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

An meinem 2020er Orbea Laufey ist derzeit ein Race Face Aeffect 35 Lenker (780mm, 20mm Rise, 5° up, 8° back) + 50mm Aeffect Vorbau verbaut. Sitzposition ist astrein und soll nicht komfortabler werden.


----------



## Marcman80 (30. Oktober 2019)

Jein. Der „alte“ Vorbau war ein 35er, der neue ist ein 40er (den Newmen gabs nicht kürzer). Also nur marginal länger geworden. Der neue Lenker hat aber auch mehr Rise (20mm, der alte hatte 10mm).

So sehr hab ich da ehrlich gesagt gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Nach der Theorie müsste meine Sitzposition minimal aufrechter sein. Das hab ich aber gar nicht wahrgenommen. Was ich aber deutlich gemerkt habe, waren die weniger angewinkelten Handgelenke bei breitem Lenker. 
Ich glaube, dass musst du einfach mal probieren. Wirst schon sehr schnell merken, was dir mehr taugt.


----------



## CC. (30. Oktober 2019)

Du könntest Deinen Lenker mal nach hinten unten drehen, daß er viel weniger Upsweep hat. Das sollte Deinen Händen gut tun und Dir zeigen, daß Du den Vorbau beim neuen Lenker verlängern solltest. Nur so als Test.


----------



## Marcman80 (30. Oktober 2019)

Aber es taugt mir doch so sehr gut!? Ich hab ja nicht auf gut Glück gekauft, sondern die Bauteile auch aufgrund von Erfahrungen aus vielen Jahren MTB-sport her ausgewählt. Warum „sollte“ ich den Vorbau verlängern und ein anderes Lenkverhalten provozieren? Weil eine - wie auch immer geartete - Berechnung sagt, dass mein Vorbau nun zwei Zentimeter „zu kurz“ ist? Ohne das Wissen über die konkreten Körpermaße, Rahmengröße und -geometrie ist das doch eine sehr vereinfachte Rechnung. Hinzu kommen Einsatzzweck, Fahverhalten und -können und (darum ging es den meisten hier ja) um ggf. individuelle körperliche Beschwerden. 

Es sind doch so viel mehr Faktoren wichtig. Ich hab in vielen Jahren an vielen Bikes ebensoviele Setups ausprobiert. Es kommt doch auch auf die restliche Geo und Einsatzzweck des Bikes an: das hier erwähnte ist ein Enduro mit sehr langem Reach. An meinem kompakteren AM, welches ich mehr zum Tourenfahre nutze, fahre ich eine 50er Vorbau mit 770er Lenker. Am Hardteil eine 70er Vorbau bei 740er Lenker. Alle mit 12 Grad Backsweep. Am Downhiller einen 800er Lenker am 40 Direct Mount Vorbau. 9 Grad Backsweep. Also je nach Einsatzzweck und Geo habe ich mich an die FÜR MICH jeweilig beste Kombination herangetastet. 

Und dann ist das Ganze auch noch sehr individuell. Aller theoretischer Berechnungen zum Trotz können eben diese auch nur einen Anhaltspunkt darstellen und den Rest muss man einfach für sich selbst ausprobieren.
Wenn er sich für einen Lenker mit 12 Grad Backsweep interessiert, weil er entsprechende Beschwerden hat, soll er das doch machen. Wenn sich seine Sitzposition so verändert, dass es ihm nicht mehr taugt, dann einen andern Vorbau wählen. Ich würde mich von einem Bauteil zum andern tasten und nicht gleich alles auf einmal tauschen.


----------



## CC. (30. Oktober 2019)

Meine Antwort bezog sich auf @robby 's Problemstellung. Und es ist nicht


Marcman80 schrieb:


> Aller theoretischer Berechnungen zum Trotz


, sondern praktischer Natur. Dazu hatte ich im oben verlinkten Fred meine Erfahrungen beschrieben. 
Für meine Verhältnisse = lang steil bergauf und steil Stolperbiken bergab,  fährt sich die Kombi langer Reach und kurzer Vorbau nicht so toll.


----------

